# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال > اقتصاد العربيه >  بورصتا السعودية وأبو ظبي تستبعدان اندماجا سريعا للبورصات الخليجية

## الحصن نيوز

قال الرئيسان التنفيذيان لبورصتي السعودية وأبو ظبي إن الأزمة الحالية في الأسواق لن تعجل بعمليات اندماج بين البورصات في منطقة الخليج العربية.  وقال عبد الله

تفاصيل الخبر هنا..

----------

